# Verslavingen > Roken >  Drie Dagen, Hoera!

## willem

voor de tweede keer ben ik met een zybankuur bezig. De eerste keer is mislukt omdat ik geen duidelijke stopdatum had gemarkeerd, dus ´s avonds toch maar weer 1 of 2 sigaretten (i.p.v. 40 op een dag, welliswaar). Nu al drie dagen niet gerookt en nauwlijks nog zin in een sigaret, wonderbaarlijk, bij eerdere pogingen was ik allang tegen het plafond geknald van de afkick. Ik ervaar het nu als heerlijk, rookvrij, nooit meer roken&#33; Wel slapeloosheid, na 1 uur wakker worden en daarna dromen en nog eens dromen, maar of het van het stoppen komt of van de zyban kan ik niet zeggen. Ik ga drie weken op 2 pillen en daarna over op 1 per dag. Dit gaat lukken&#33;&#33; Succes allemaal&#33;

----------


## Loes

Hoi Willem.

Volhouden hè&#33; Succes ermee en laat en af en toe hier ff weten hoe het je vergaat.

Succes ermee. gr. Loes.  :Smile:

----------


## willem

Dank je, zal ik doen&#33;

----------


## willem

11 dagen, nog steeds rookvrij&#33; Weinig tot geen moeite mee. Het lastigste is nog om je dag opnieuw in te delen, je merkt hoezeer de dagen rond het roken zijn ingedeeld. een nieuw ritme te organiseren 
kost tijd. Overdag geen probleem, maar de avonden zijn wat "kaal".
Slaap nog steeds slecht, maar op de 1 of andere manier is dat niet erg, dat komt wel weer.
hoi
willem

----------


## j

> _Originally posted by willem_@22-11-2003, 22:55:22
> * voor de tweede keer ben ik met een zybankuur bezig. De eerste keer is mislukt omdat ik geen duidelijke stopdatum had gemarkeerd, dus ´s avonds toch maar weer 1 of 2 sigaretten (i.p.v. 40 op een dag, welliswaar). Nu al drie dagen niet gerookt en nauwlijks nog zin in een sigaret, wonderbaarlijk, bij eerdere pogingen was ik allang tegen het plafond geknald van de afkick. Ik ervaar het nu als heerlijk, rookvrij, nooit meer roken&#33; Wel slapeloosheid, na 1 uur wakker worden en daarna dromen en nog eens dromen, maar of het van het stoppen komt of van de zyban kan ik niet zeggen. Ik ga drie weken op 2 pillen en daarna over op 1 per dag. Dit gaat lukken&#33;&#33; Succes allemaal&#33;*


 ben gestopt met roken zonder hulp middeltjes, gewoon (?&#33 :Wink:  doen.
die slaaploosheid waar jullie het over hebben, dat had ik ook
komt denk ik omdat je je rustpunten in je dag overslaat; niet effe dat peukie, even 5 minuten zitten.
Na een hele dag doorgaan, is het lastig dan relaxt te gaan slapen.
succes

----------


## mus

> _Originally posted by willem_@01-12-2003, 12:00:38
> * 11 dagen, nog steeds rookvrij&#33; Weinig tot geen moeite mee. Het lastigste is nog om je dag opnieuw in te delen, je merkt hoezeer de dagen rond het roken zijn ingedeeld. een nieuw ritme te organiseren 
> kost tijd. Overdag geen probleem, maar de avonden zijn wat "kaal".
> Slaap nog steeds slecht, maar op de 1 of andere manier is dat niet erg, dat komt wel weer.
> hoi
> willem*


 Willem en hoe ist nu met u , nog altijd rookvrij ??

----------

